# THis makes me sad.



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh my, certainly sad to read this.

BTW, my nephew was 4 the first time he experienced my home during Halloween. He loved it, and for weeks went around trying to scare everyone. He calls my house the "spooky, scary, funny Halloween house". lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This is funny because...

1. Halloween wasen't to bring the dead people back. It was to celebrate the loved ones who lost there lives. Another name for halloween is All Saints Day. 

2. WitchCraft wasen't dated back till the 1600's. (1692 to be more precise)

3. People diden't practice and sacrife cats. Cat's are a form of magic and superstions.

4. Celtics where the one's that really started the history of Halloween. (again all saints day

5. There are more than one verstion of the History of Halloween and what the true stories are about it. No one will ever know for sure what really happend back then.

6. Abbductions occur EVERYDAY. Why is this person only mentioning Halloween as one of the days? 

7. "An alternative holiday such as a Harvest Celebration could involve dressing up in less terrorizing costumes and having a meal with family and friends"
--Now that's just stupied.

8. I could go on and on but I'm running late for Bat Man The Dark Knight so I'll catchya all later.   :0)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

They do have a Harvest type Celebration... it's called Thanksgiving... and yes, we all do dress in "costumes" for that... suits, ties, dresses.

What a sad thing for this kid to have that viewpoint. So, if she feels this strongly about Halloween, what does she do with Christmas that has turned from the celebration of the Savior to a gluttonous, greedy holiday that is all about spending money and getting loot? Oh, wait, that is probably fine since she gets tons of gifts. Just remember folks, these are the kids that will take care of us when we are old... so let's spoil them just a little more and give them free reign without any boundaries. Sorry, off the soap box now. I just watched Nanny 911 last night and am still shocked and appauled by the way some parents raise their kids (the did everything for the kids - including still dressing her 4 1/2 year olds and her other child who goes to school???)


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

It's not new -- I've heard stuff like this most of my life. It sounds like this kid was parroting stuff heard at church or even at home, from someone whose read a bunch of Jack Chick anti-Halloween tracts. If you ask people who spout off this stuff where they read it, they will have either heard it from someone or read it in a grossly inaccurate, propaganda-like publication. 

It doesn't help that the "history of halloween" sections in many books are not accurate. The media rarely gets it right either, using scare tactics right before the holiday and reporting about people who put pins and razor blades and poison in candy. It's never happened. 

There's a great site that takes the Jack Chick tracts and "myth-busts" them.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

You all worship Satan!!!! HEATHENS!!!

On an entirely different note, I need some help with my dismembered family prop.


Really though, as a person who has a deep faith and relationship with Jesus, I find these stories ridiculous. If you don't like the holiday, fine, don't celebrate it. But don't tell me or my kid that it's tearing the moral fabrics of society.

It's fun if you make it fun. No one is worshiping the devil or sacrificing fluffy on Halloween that doesn't do it year round. Enjoy dressing up and having some treats and, for me, getting to know all those people that live within a stones throw that you never see during the year -- if ANYTHING, Halloween brings people together!!

Ahhhh... whatever.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

And as they say, "Opinions are like a%%holes, everyone's got one..." She sounds exactly like my constipated neighbors (who shall remain nameless) who called the police last year to complain about the yard arm for the pirate party. They claimed it was racist. (Actually, we moved the dead guy to the tree and hung one of the pirate skeletons, it looked so much better!)










My opinion is that this child has listened to her far-too-opinionated parents too much and needs to find a costume and get it on!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree, this child has had a very strong influence from whom ever has raised him/her. I think it's interesting that the majority are addressing the child as a her.

IMHO Lot's of people like to point blame to our current problems in society and very rarely look within. To place blame on halloween is a quick and easy way to explain our problems today. Oh no! It couldn't be the materialist, never satisfied society we live in, or the fact that alot of kids are raised believing that they and their wants are THE MOST important thing. 

Ok.....my turn's over....stepping of my soap box now.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Too me it sounds a little tongue in cheek, like a speech I gave in high school about why students should not have to give speeches due to the stress that it causes. don't worry. I think we're safe


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

What's even more sad than the child's misguided viewpoints is the parents' ignorance on the matter, and how they shoveled it off on their kid. Such a disservice.  A far better way to for them to have handled that essay would've been to actually spend some time with their kid doing a little research on the holiday....what??? More parents helping to educate their children??  I see the essay was written in 2006...it would be interesting to see if the kid still feels the same way today about Halloween...


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Upon re-reading, it sounds like the parent that posted it was proud of the child's writing, and bothered by the reaction of the teacher and other students. Just my take on it. The title of the essay did not come from a child. I'm speculating here, but I see the kid, sitting at the table, asking "Mom, which holiday would you get rid of, and why?"


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

as far as i know the history of halloween and my heritage is that on the eve of nov 1st the celtics would light fires and dance in masks and costumes to ward away spirits that would harm their crops. but i would have to agree that it doesn't sound like THEIR opinion. what else is new, this is how most people learn most things, with alot of false information.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

melissa said:


> Upon re-reading, it sounds like the parent that posted it was proud of the child's writing, and bothered by the reaction of the teacher and other students. Just my take on it. The title of the essay did not come for a child. I'm speculating here, but I see the kid, sitting at the table, asking "Mom, which holiday would you get rid of, and why?"


I definitely agree. Most teens (It says English 11, so 11th grade in High school) don't care about writing papers. They just make up a lot of B.S. they usually don't agree with to get an A. 

I know from experience .

That's something the parents probably told the kid to write.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Now, see, I missed the "11." At that age, it's probable that the parent didn't dictate the points. This may very well be stuff s/he heard at home/church for years. It could also just be the way s/he was approaching the assignment. Christmas may have been too easy? 

I'd have to grade it down a little for inconsistency. The closing sentence doesn't go along with the arguments agains pranking, eating too much candy, etc.


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree 10000% it sound like she was preached to.

Im pagan, but was brought up Pentecostal. I was taught that Halloween was the Devil's worship day. You CANNOT go TOT, you CANNOT dress up, you CANNOT decorate other wise you are doing wrong in the Lords eyes. Satan will come eat your soul if you do any of this (well, so will Cthulhu, but were not talking about him) Now Im trying to teach my kids that Samhain (aka halloween) is a time to honor the dead, not as the dead, but as the living spirits of loved ones and as guardians who hold the wisdom of mankind. It is a celebration of the afterlife where we do not die but rest and continue to learn and prepare for our next incarnation.

ok so I copied and pasted some of that - but that is what I believe. Im sorry that your best friends next door neighbor sacrificed an animal - but it doesn't bother me honestly. Everyone has their own religion. and if you read in the bible, some of thoes men sacrificed their child to GOD, so whats the difference?

Ok, off my soap box now...Halloween is a very special holiday for me and my family, and I dont like others opinions LOL!

~Beth


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sounds like someone wasent alowed to go toting..hmmm.these people who think in this way are not gonna stop halloween and for people like us on this fourm, It only strengthens our convictions. sounds like the kid was raised like that. when I was in school there was a kid that wasent allowed to be at the halloween parties ..every year she had to go to the principals office during the party ..so sad couldent have a cupcake or nothing.
well I'm done cuz i'll keep going LOL... next....


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

haverghast asylum said:


> "Who would want their three year old child to be exposed to that degree of terror at such a young age?"


Ooh, Ooh, I do, I do! My 2 1/2 year old is already talking about what she wants to be this year. She told my wife and I yesterday that she can't wait because, "you get the house all dark and spooky and you get to dress up and eat candy and buy pumpkins and go BOO!"

Yeah, its kind of sad that people feel that way, but what you gonna do? Everybody with that kind of attitude in your neighborhood just leaves a little more candy for the rest of us!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

If this is how this child/teen truly feels, I actually feel sorry for her. It seems that she has been brainwashed by her parents/church/teachers/relatives that this is truth and will therefore miss out on all the fun and joy of Halloween because of her ignorance. Of course, if she chose to, she could actually properly research into the matter herself, and possibly she will when she is older. I hope she finds the truth one day before it's too late and she influences another generation to be Halloween Haters 

Of course an alternative explanation is that she picked Halloween because it's an "easy target" for the assignment and doesn't necessarily believe any of the drivel she has said. Either way, it's quite sad.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Ya know after she/he wrote all that misinformation about Halloween destroying the moral fiber of the country she/he went and played Grand Theft Auto. LOL


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

earlier in the week I was writing to someone on the board about JACK CHICK. He's this totally out of control fundamentalist who sees a demon behind every halloween mask and put out those crass black and white comics with titles like "A DEMONS' NIGHTMARE' . Hates gays, Masons, Halloween, dungeons and dragons, catholics, and anyone who isn't exaclty like him. You can go to his site and read his stuff.for me, it's a laugh riot.
Especially when you consider we are THE THIRD BIGGEST HOLIDAY...right behind Christmas and New Years...
Rave on, Junior.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

This letter reminds me of The Addams Family Values movie. When the children are waiting in the room for Mortica to give berth. And the other "good children" are explaining how babies are concieved. They had that drawn out explaination involving a bunch of goody goody B.S. And when the they ask the Addams kids about their mother "Mortica". They tell them that their mother and father had sex. LOL Oh what a shelter life they live. Those are the ones that turn out to be killers and drugies.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

The kid really needs to look up the REAL history of halloween before writing this.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

All I know is me and my 13 year old will be working at a haunt together trying to scare the crap out of everyone we can. That to me is family love and bonding. Oh yea they also have FAMILY night so the rest of the family can come through free and enjoy it also. Maybe I should let her come through on me.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmmmm....this snippet sets so many trains of thought moving in my misguided mind...

1. Well, at least the kid's classmates were dumbfounded and speechless. Good for them. Obviously the youngster who authored this unfortunate bit of, er, doodoo, is in the minority regarding this issue.

2. This kid--and presumably mom and dad as well--should point their noses at a history book on occasion. The vast majority of religion-oriented ritual tortures and killings during the middle ages (and renaissance, for that matter) were carried out by those who held power under the auspices of...the Christian Churches. Maybe our young author should be familiarized with the story of the masssacre at Beziers in 1209--a story I enjoy telling the visitors of my haunt each year. A Papal army slaughtered the entire city in order to stamp out the Cathar heresy (and it was just the beginning): The note from the papal representative to his master read, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."

3. The point of all the death imagery is that death is NOT to be feared. Nobody is really supposed to go home and hide. Death is to be FACED, not feared.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Except for a few small communites (you know who you are) Halloween is here to stay in America (and Canada) and is in no danger of being banned. The religious right is now in decline and the values that they say were 'leftist' are in reality pretty much mainstream.
Translation: we can afford to be nice and charitable.
We can win more people to enjoy this holiday through LOVE then we ever will through making them see what fools they have been to swallow such a far out viewpoint to begin with.
Forgive and forget. Show them how much fun it is, and hook them that way.
Hook them with the craftmanship of making your own stuff.
The showmanship of creating your own haunts.
The costumes and good times and laugher and companionship of the night...
A college of mine has the kids go and find out ONE NEW FACT about Halloween and if they come back next year with it, they give them a second bag of candy. Has pics taken of folks by their goth bench and emails them to the households. Has turned stray gangs of teenagers into committed Halloweeners by stuff like this. 
hallowen is friday this year and if I am lucky, maybe a pal of mine will be here from Asia to see the whole thing...it reminds me to be proud and that we can afford to shrug off Junior and his essay in school...we have a big lead and it's not going anywhere...it's one of the things Americans (and Canadians) do RIGHT...and it's too much fun not to share with our neighbours...what was that line about resistance being futile? that they must be assimilated? Something like that....


----------



## LesFex (Jul 19, 2008)

Awful!!, Felt very sad after reading this story.......


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Let's all just laugh a$$'s about this. I mean there trying to upset the people that like Halloween. It's really quite funny.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i want to know who wrote this so i can go beat the stupid out of them.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

What would be crazy is if people went to an expensive, lavish building every week to give a portion of their earnings to a man in a dress promising things from a spirit monster that cannot be verified.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Most people that spout off nonsense like this have no clue to the real history behind halloween/all saints day, they just pass it all on devil worship. I work with a guy like that, who believes it completely, and is a know it all that even if you got the facts wouldn't believe them, I have come across a few from that denomination of church ,and they all are like that- I am worshiping Satan and going to hell because of halloween (but apparently did'nt read the verse in the Bible about not judging, lest you are also judged), the church title has Assembly in it, and I have been on the receiving end of a few comments from them


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

My belief on halloween was members of the family who had passed away came back to visit their dwelling/family. It was more about the celebration of non living family members returning to the family home once a year to visit their living relatives, hence the coffins, skeletons, graves etc.. being the main themes at halloween.

As with all things we, as humans, have expanded on this by adding our own take on halloween using our imagination or taking inspiration from movies.

Halloween is celebrated in Scotland, although within my town a I am the only one who has taken halloween to the level it is at in the US & Canada. the level of response I have recieved from neighbours & members of the public has been nothing short of amazing. So I don't think Halloween has anything to worry about, if anything it is on its way up (just ask my 4 year old, he loves it and asked last year "why has nobody else got all the scary stuff we have")


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Which my reply is " They are all weirdos son "


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

kallie said:


> i want to know who wrote this so i can go beat the stupid out of them.


I like your idea but how do you beat the stupied out of stupied?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't believe how WRONG that whole essay is. Did the teacher double check the sources?

1) Hallowe'en was celebrated in Ireland as Samhain, which literally translates to "Summer's End". It was the final harvest festival, when the slaughtering of the animals was done to store their meat for over the winter months.

2) There has never been documented cases or proof of Satanists stealing and kill babies on Hallowe'en. Wouldn't there be a TON of police investigations looking for babies, then?

3) At Samhain the dead were honoured by a dumb supper. This was a meal eaten in silence, unsalted, with a plate set out for dead ancestors.

4) This was a time when the "veils are thin". The Irish were (and still are) superstitious about the Little People (faeries, Otherkin, etc). Food was put outside to keep them from trying to come into the house to steal food. Tinkers, vagrants, etc. would dress up in scary costumes to steal the food from the doorsteps---this is where trick or treating came from.

5) Samhain was celebrated LONG before Medieval times. Witchcraft existed long before then, and Pagan practices surrounding the seasons (of which Samhain is a part of) have existed for Millenia.

6) I am horrified and actually offended by this essay! I am a Pagan, and I do not sacrifice black cats and babies at Halloween. I set up my altar with photos of family members, pets and friends who have passed, and light a candle to them. I also host a feast, and set out a plate for them. There is no killing or kidnapping children AT ALL involved in modern Pagan Hallowe'en celebrations (or in ancient Pagan practices, for that matter). And no, Satanists do not kill children or cats either. One of their Rules (and yes, they do have those) is to only kill for food (ie. going to the grocery store and buying hamburger, or hunting for venison or what have you).

*sigh*

Things like this upset me.

While Samhain is a sacred holiday to me (and my friends, family, etc who are Pagan), it is also a time for dressing up, having parties, decorating the front yard, and giving out candy! I can't see what's "Satanic" in that!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

melissa said:


> It's not new -- I've heard stuff like this most of my life. It sounds like this kid was parroting stuff heard at church or even at home, from someone whose read a bunch of Jack Chick anti-Halloween tracts. If you ask people who spout off this stuff where they read it, they will have either heard it from someone or read it in a grossly inaccurate, propaganda-like publication.
> 
> ~snippity-snip~
> 
> There's a great site that takes the Jack Chick tracts and "myth-busts" them.


That is written by a parent more than likely and the kid copied it. I mean, look at the verbiage! How many of you have a kid that can write like that? Puhleez, most of the grups on here can't write like that. heheheh 


I'm sure this letter made lots of rounds of fanatical church groups who slaver over this kind of "proof" that they can use to their advantage.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Bring um to my haunt for a week. i will get there head right......


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Tsk! Tsk! That was a sad commentary. 
Luckily, it is people like those on this forum, that perserve and do everything possible to make Halloween a continued tradition. I agree with 


uncletor said:


> Translation: we can afford to be nice and charitable.
> We can win more people to enjoy this holiday through LOVE then we ever will through making them see what fools they have been to swallow such a far out viewpoint to begin with.
> Forgive and forget. Show them how much fun it is, and hook them that way.
> Hook them with the craftmanship of making your own stuff.
> ...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Local disappointments-20 yrs. ago*

When I had just bought my house to create The Ravens Grin Inn I had a call from a local minister, he had to talk to me about some things.
This man was into the Chicago art scene before becoming a minister and seemed to be a very smart guy...."Jim, do you realise the symbol of a skull is very negative, even satanic? It is put on poison bottles to warn people.,,ex cetra..."
"Well sir, I believe that the skull is a creation and gift from God , because without it we would be jellyfish-like blobby creatures trying to control our brain matter."
(Kind of hard to argue against this one, aye?)
I was very upset , he wasn't such a smart guy afterall now was he?

I was told later about a prayer group of little old women who were supposidly praying that my house burn down!?
One of them confided to the rest in their monthly meeting that she had seen Satan himself walking down the streets of this little town!
Does this sort of thing make any of you want to laugh? but let's play a not so far-fetched game of "What If"?
What if she decides to rid the world of "Satan"?
The next time she's coming downtown she packs her dead husband's pistol?
What if she shoots "Satan" and he happens to be just a babyfood salesman with three little kids and a loving wife waiting for him at home?
By declaring someone to be with satan, makes them fair game for any thing you wish to do to them now doesn't it?
And then such a person gets a light sentence ...because" They were "crazy", your Honor."

There is definately something happening at the end of October every year.
October 31st. is the one day of the entire year in which solar-measured time and mechanically measured time disagree the most, no other day does this in the entire year to this extreme, it's a 16 minute difference!
Time Warp, anyone? Sure we see into another world that day/night and it just might be the world of those who have gone on before us? Why not?
This time differentiation is a fact. Time to begin figuring out the supernatural based upon a fact?
A big book on sundials has the charts. Look this up if you wish?


----------



## LesFex (Jul 19, 2008)

You mean whatever here written is wrong????


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

And all those pinched faced religious fanatics can meet their maker and brag about how they refrained from all of life's joys and stomped the crap out of others' happiness just for the chance to die a 'righteous' person. My FORMER church actually prayed for a member who drove a Budwieser truck for a living - three kids to support and the congregation was more concerned that his cargo was evil beer. What a crock! Halloween is a chance to get to know your neighbors, have fun with friends and family, and let your hair down before the stress of that other holiday I will not name on this forum.  I actually feel sorry for those idots.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

LawP, not sure I want to meet my neighbors... They're the ones who called the cops last year because they thought my pirate decorations were "racist!" The cops actually laughed at them because they had already seen the decorations and thought they were cool!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Halloween isn't a good bonding moment for you and the neighbor then, eh HSQ?  I've got a brand new neighbor so plan to break her in with one of those "You've been BOOed" gift baskets. I have a question for you though...why was your display racist? I don't get it from looking at the pics.??


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

LawP said:


> Halloween isn't a good bonding moment for you and the neighbor then, eh HSQ?  I've got a brand new neighbor so plan to break her in with one of those "You've been BOOed" gift baskets. I have a question for you though...why was your display racist? I don't get it from looking at the pics.??


Yeah, even the cops were confused... I mean come on, two pirate skels and a dead white guy? I had a blue mermaid out there too, maybe she objected to that???

The worst thing about all this is that she never once said anything to me or to my husband. If she had, I would have immediately removed whatever offended her. I like to scare people, not offend them. And really, we don't even have anything too gory or scary. One of my four YO buddies came over and laughed at all the stuff! He thought the set up was hysterical! (Maybe a little scary, but to him, more funny than anything else!)

Wait'll the neighbors get a load of the hillbilly theme this year! HA! Serves 'em all right for calling me a racist *******!


----------



## crimsonqueen63 (Jul 12, 2008)

this is too sad.....when i was a kid......35+ years ago.....our church would have halloween parties...with costumes...candy .......games.....and ghost stories. nothing was said about how we would all go to h*ll. it seems to me that in the last 10+ years some churches,people,schools etc., have taken a holy high road on what is an american tradition.too bad so sad...well back to making props!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Yeah, even the cops were confused... I mean come on, two pirate skels and a dead white guy? I had a blue mermaid out there too, maybe she objected to that???
> 
> The worst thing about all this is that she never once said anything to me or to my husband. If she had, I would have immediately removed whatever offended her. I like to scare people, not offend them. And really, we don't even have anything too gory or scary. One of my four YO buddies came over and laughed at all the stuff! He thought the set up was hysterical! (Maybe a little scary, but to him, more funny than anything else!)
> 
> Wait'll the neighbors get a load of the hillbilly theme this year! HA! Serves 'em all right for calling me a racist *******!


Racist against dead pirates? Or blue people? Hahahaha!

Oh man. I can't WAIT to see my neighbour's reaction to my display this year. She already has issues with the little "fence" (it's 2 feet high) we put up around our yard to keep her dog from ****ting on our grass and in our garden and her teenaged kid and her hoodlum friends tromping through it. (She and her "niece" verbally attacked me outside, and left me a crying mess, leaving the Super and Property Manager none too pleased with her, since they deal with my man's company for all signage, etc. and know him personally).

I wonder what she'll say about a giant scary pumpkinheaded scarecrow and corpses climbing out of the ground.....


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't they say success is the best revenge? From the level of participation just from the folks on this site, I gotta say the kid and his kind are out-numbered and outshined. Wail all you want, we'll make more!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Aelwyn said:


> Racist against dead pirates? Or blue people? Hahahaha!
> 
> Oh man. I can't WAIT to see my neighbour's reaction to my display this year. She already has issues with the little "fence" (it's 2 feet high) we put up around our yard to keep her dog from ****ting on our grass and in our garden and her teenaged kid and her hoodlum friends tromping through it. (She and her "niece" verbally attacked me outside, and left me a crying mess, leaving the Super and Property Manager none too pleased with her, since they deal with my man's company for all signage, etc. and know him personally).
> 
> I wonder what she'll say about a giant scary pumpkinheaded scarecrow and corpses climbing out of the ground.....


Our neighbors have called the police b/c there was a *pop can* in the driveway. They have called the police so many times in the last few years about trivial stuff, that they are just laughed at now -- but we had to endure lots of visits from cops investigating their claims (they always left, shaking their heads). We've caught them looking in our windows. We've lost 3 lawn people to their harassment! Every time hub went to do some work outside -- cleaning gutters, even -- they'd come out and demand to know, "what are you doing NOW?" It's gotten to the point where I don't go outside, except to go to the car. (We're moving as soon as we can get my dad's house sold. Once this place is empty, we'll deal with selling it. I want to pay the new owners to put up a clothesline in the back and as many beer can whirlygigs as they can manage.)


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Cripes Melissa, that sounds like harrassment to me! I hope you can move quickly and get away from those jerks. Give me their address and I'll mail them an airplane made out of bud cans!


----------



## Frightcatalog (Jul 24, 2008)

I read the original article on this post and I got to tell you, I think it's a little much.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

...Right.

I agree with the statements before. This child's hypocritical parents have obviously brainwashed this poor kid's brain into thinking that Halloween is a Bad thing. They're probably hypocritical christians who pray the rosary every day, go to church every sunday- but frown upon anything unnatural- condemning it as something Bad. I know, I'm a homosexual and i'm exposed to it all the time. My entire church community knows I'm Gay, therefore I get the wierdest looks. Not to mention I have a much more alternative way of dressing. (I dress in the emotive fashion) Odds are, they probably live in Kosher home, read books all day, and keep their child from having a life.

The funny thing is, I know a lot of parent's like that- and none of them have thought bad for halloween. Some of them even have had me over to help them decorate.
I guess some people are worse then other's I suppose. 

:] Just let it go in one ear in out the other, I'm sure they're those annoying people, bitching about how "Michaels is already carrying halloween decorations! Thats sick!" but smile when they see all the Christmas inflatables in Garden Ridge. *rolls eyes*
Okay, I'm finished. 
-Anthony


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

LawP said:


> Cripes Melissa, that sounds like harrassment to me! I hope you can move quickly and get away from those jerks. Give me their address and I'll mail them an airplane made out of bud cans!


I can't wait to move! We're hoping for a couple of acres, so we won't have people right on top of us. 

I'll admit that our house isn't in great shape right now, but a lot of that has to do with their running outside every time one of us goes out, and demanding to know what we're doing. If hub cleans out the gutters, they get on his case b/c he waited too long. If we mow the grass, we're leaving it too long. Etc. They actually tried to force our lawn people to cut the grass very short. I ended up mailing them a certified, registered letter, telling them that if they didn't back off, we'd never do anything outside at all. 

I put out several garden gnomes, hoping it would annoy the wife, but damn it, she _liked_ them. She's not a huge fan of the rubber skull and rat that we leave on the porch year 'round.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> And as they say, "Opinions are like a%%holes, everyone's got one..." She sounds exactly like my constipated neighbors (who shall remain nameless) who called the police last year to complain about the yard arm for the pirate party. They claimed it was racist. (Actually, we moved the dead guy to the tree and hung one of the pirate skeletons, it looked so much better!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racist? RACIST?!?!? That is a freakin PIRATE party! Not a Klu Klux Klan n***** lynching party!! People need to think before they start complaining instead of making a bunch of stupid bullsh*t assumptions!!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate to think that these kind of children, will probably never get to experience something that My Wife and I love so much. 
More candy for Your kids.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Reminds me of the time when I scared this younger girl at my friends home haunt(I wasnt haunting my house that year) This younger girl was walking up the steps to the haunt ( It was in his garage but I was sopposed to scare the kids in line). So I walk up to the girl in my Saw pig Mask, Rubber bloody apron and gloves and reved the chainsaw behind her(YES THE CHAIN WAS OFF!) Next thing I know this guy walks up to me and wants to fight! I felt like saying dude your like 38 and drunk and Im like 15 and soberHe complained to my friends parents saying I was a bad kid and a bunch of other crud. Like really buddy your the one who walked your child to the line that had abot 30 or so teenagers waiting for one of the best home haunts on the street. Some people today have no holiday spirit!


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

It is wrong on many levels, I agree. I say " begone, you evil witch hunters, or I will turn you into a toad "


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way halloweenscreamqueen, that is an awesome Pirate picture.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

We just have to stick together and keep Halloween what it always was...FUN!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Halloween Power!


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kids like candy, thats all I cared about when i TOT'D and besides, most all movies have violence in them. Personally they should shut up. Maybe they dont like halloween due to their religion but whatever. =P


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

So many people are ignorant about Halloween and miss its CURRENT meaning. They also know nothing about its origins. I overheard a woman at a decorator's store talking the other day to her friend saying, "Oh no, we don't celebrate Halloween... you do know its origins don't you? It's about worshipping the devil". As I'm prepared to whip around and "school" her, her friend schooled her for me. Nice ;-)


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

pandora said:


> So many people are ignorant about Halloween and miss its CURRENT meaning. They also know nothing about its origins. I overheard a woman at a decorator's store talking the other day to her friend saying, "Oh no, we don't celebrate Halloween... you do know its origins don't you? It's about worshipping the devil". As I'm prepared to whip around and "school" her, her friend schooled her for me. Nice ;-)


Sweet! Did she literly "School" her with fists(or slaps) or "School" her with the power of words?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Power of words. She just kept saying, "No you're wrong" and then the lady would explain how she heard in her bible class BLAH BLAH BLAH. Her friend just kept saying "No you're wrong". So that was a great moment. Usually people go along with their friends, especially when they act as "knowledgeable" as this woman did. I was thrilled that she went to bat for Halloween.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Monster Mash said:


> By the way halloweenscreamqueen, that is an awesome Pirate picture.


Thanks! Wait'll the neighbors get a load of THIS year's haunt!!! We are "The Cheverly Hillbillies" and we have come to town! Wheeeeeeeee! They're gonna be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed!


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> When I had just bought my house to create The Ravens Grin Inn I had a call from a local minister, he had to talk to me about some things.
> This man was into the Chicago art scene before becoming a minister and seemed to be a very smart guy...."Jim, do you realise the symbol of a skull is very negative, even satanic? It is put on poison bottles to warn people.,,ex cetra..."
> "Well sir, I believe that the skull is a creation and gift from God , because without it we would be jellyfish-like blobby creatures trying to control our brain matter."
> (Kind of hard to argue against this one, aye?)
> ...


OK, those people are just nut cases. These are just yard displays.


----------

